# Nanco Tires



## bubstam (Mar 9, 2004)

Can anyone give me a web site, phone number, etc. to contact Nanco about my tires? I don't know if the tires are bad, but maybe getting it out this week and I might need to contact someone. THanks


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Safety Notice re: NANCOs

Here ya go! You'll find all the info you need in this thread. Good luck!


----------



## bubstam (Mar 9, 2004)

Got the camper out this weekend and found that the tires had rotting going on.







I called the "800" number and they are sending me out new tires.







I have one more question for someone.







should I not go camping until I have the new tires on? We plan on going about 40 miles from home this weekend but it kind of worries me a little.







Any advise!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I guess it all comes down to how lucky do you feel!

The tires are being replaced because they are no good, why chance it, besides its not just your safety that's at stake.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Northern Wind said:


> I guess it all comes down to how lucky do you feel!
> 
> The tires are being replaced because they are no good, why chance it, besides its not just your safety that's at stake.


Gotta agree with Steve. Those tires have dry rot and you're only seeing the surface impact. When we 1st found our problem - I was SICK! Not just because it was our maiden voyage at risk but because it was also my dog's first competition - someting we'd been working towards for 4 years. But those tires were simply not safe and the TT wasn't moving until it had new ones.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Some how mine are OK. I looked at the side walls very closely and saw no cracks. I was waiting to see them but I guess I got lucky. Just went to Savannah GA and back and they held, guess their OK.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> Some how mine are OK. I looked at the side walls very closely and saw no cracks. I was waiting to see them but I guess I got lucky. Just went to Savannah GA and back and they held, guess their OK.


The problem seems to be on '05 and earlier


----------



## jeepsudds (Apr 29, 2008)

bubstam said:


> Can anyone give me a web site, phone number, etc. to contact Nanco about my tires? I don't know if the tires are bad, but maybe getting it out this week and I might need to contact someone. THanks


I had a set of 5 Nancos installed 2 months ago, and what's freaking me out about them is the "outgassing"! I've never encountered new tires that had anything like the fiercely strong odor that has been coming off of these tires ever since I parked the trailer back in my driveway. It makes me wonder if they are somehow substandard, and decomposing at some incredible accelerated rate. - any thoughts, comments, info?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Could not hurt to call Nanco and ask them


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Maxxis 8008ST special trailer radial.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

We had to replace ours last month. They had knots in the sidewalls as big as my 8 yr old's fist. Our Tt is an 05 so I guess maybe we had one of the bad sets. I figured with all the problems I've seen on this board they were the last thing I was going back with. We put Carlise radials on and have taken a trip on them. Wow! what a difference the DS even said the trailer felt smoother.


----------

